# SL Restoration - Mini Cooper S Correction



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to our latest installment,

This 2008, 35,000 mile Mini Cooper S was booked in for a Correction Detail to cure its tired & weathered paintwork. The client also requested highly durable protection with easy maintenance, so it was decided that GTechniq would be the best option.

On arrival, wearing its winter wheels & tyres here's how it looked










Not letting the weather get the better of us, it was time to crack on. The wheels, tyres & arches were given a pre-soak with AF Citrus Power before pre-rinsing. Although not to be protected in the treatment, the wheels and tyres were then cleaned with the AF Imperial / Iron Out combo and Citrus Power










Trims given a thorough aggitation with AF Citrus Power










Arches deep cleaned with Meguiar's Super Degreaser diluted 1:4 and a long handled Vikan brush










Foamed with AF Avalanche at 60c with the aim to soften and remove as much of the bonded road salt as possible (although not the longest dwelling foam it has some serious cleaning power)










The usual areas tackled with a detailing brush



















Rinsed then safely washed via the 2BM with AF Lather and a Meguiar's Lambswool Wash Mitt 










Again after a rinse via the pressure washer it was time for the first stage of decontamination with AF Oblitarate and Iron Out
The white areas of the car clearly showed Iron Out working away










Time for a final soak with Avalanche, this time at 30c










Thoroughly rinsed with the pressure washer, followed by an open hose. It was dried with an I4D Uber Blue Drying Towel










Into the unit where the remainder of the water was blown from the panel gaps etc with the Snap-On blow gun and Metro Blaster










Final decontamination with 3M Clay and AF Glide










On inspecting the paintwork after the standard Spies Hecker 7010 wipedown, the Delfesko PosiTest DFT confirmed my findings that the bonnet had seen some paintwork whereas the rest of the car was in factory condition albeit with rather low readings



















Section of the bonnet showing signs of poor refinishing under the sun gun










After a few hits with the Rupes LHR15ES Bigfoot and the medium green pad with Zephir Compound










We were left with this










This combination was used as i worked my way round the car, carrying out multiple wipedowns & checking the finish with a variety of light sources

Under the metal halide lighting this was the door before (you'll notice how more of the RDS are visable)










And after 










Next up the rear wing (this time under halogen lighting which highlights different defects to the halide)










And after










Rear wing under the sun gun










Cutting stage complete it was time for a further wipedown with both IPA and CarPro Eraser










Next up the door handle resesses and wing badges were tidied up with GTechniq P1



















Paintwork then refined, again using the Rupes and their white finishing pad with Diamond Gloss polish. ( I prefer to give the polish a good working before stopping to clean the pad & then burnish off the remaining product)










A few shots of the refined paintwork really showing the flake



















Nice reflection










Piano black trims dealt with via the Rupes LHR 75 and the same pad/polish combination as the paintwork

Before










After (still to be refined)










Next up it was time to tackle those weathered plastics. These were thoroughly cleansed with Spies Hecker 7010 before being treated with GTechniq C4

Don't really think this picture needs any words . . .










After another wipedown with both IPA and Eraser (a pure surface is essential when using these type of products)










It was protection time with GTechniq C1










Applied with a cotton wool pad










Removed with two MF's to ensure no residue remained (after every 2 panels the cloths are replaced so as to avoid any marring from crystallised product)



















Then checked with the Brinkmann










After being deep cleaned with G4, glass treated with 3 coats of GTechniq G1










Then after a 20 minute bake in the booth at 50c it was time to add something to the C1 base so it was out with the EXO










2 coats were applied 30 minutes apart with a cotton pad (i much prefer this application method as once the pad is primed, less product is required)










Buffed off with a CarPro Terry Weave MF (the short pile makes it ideal for buffing)










Leaving this










Paintwork again checked for remaining product










Paintwork done, it was time for a few finishing touches. Washer jets, no. plates & badges re-fitted. Tyres dressed with 3 coats of AF Satin










Tailpipes taken from this










To this with AF Mercury and #0000 grade wire wool










Interior hoovered and cleansed with AF Spritz, leather treated with Zaino Leather in a Bottle



















And here's the finished article, shown in the usual variety of shots from both in and outside the unit



























































































Finally i must say a huge thanks to Mat at i4detailing who braved the snow to hand deliver my Rupes supplies

Thanks for reading guys, hopefully you enjoyed it!!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Great job Nick!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

lovely work there :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice finish


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Top top work there, great job!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty special. How many hours was it?


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicely documented write up enjoyed thanks


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks spot on Nick, nice write-up to boot.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks spot on, light photos show distinct outline with absolutely no haze as usual.

Great work Nick.. if only we all had booths to bake the c1 in haha.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome work, photos & write up.

:thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

As always stunning work Nick. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks suitably sharp as one would expect fella:thumb:

Liking the writeup content too, enough pics/text to keep your attention & show quality workmanship but not so many that your overloaded.
Nice little tips in the brackets too (....)


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great demonstration of how it's done. I know all about those mini trims, but never quite managed that C4 effect. 

I know google is my friend, but would you be able to elaborate on the Spies Hecker stuff please?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Great demonstration of how it's done. I know all about those mini trims, but never quite managed that C4 effect.
> 
> I know google is my friend, but would you be able to elaborate on the Spies Hecker stuff please?


It's panel wipe/silicone remover. 7010 is the slow evaporation organic solvent mix for removing silicones.. and 7799 is the fast evaporation one for oils and grease.

It's very effective.. probably the best there is.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> It's panel wipe/silicone remover. 7010 is the slow evaporation organic solvent mix for removing silicones.. and 7799 is the fast evaporation one for oils and grease.
> 
> It's very effective.. probably the best there is.


Thanks Craig. Makes sense!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great mate!!! Love that last shot, very artistic!! 



Excellent!!



Chris


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nicholas, looks great :thumb:, and one of the pics is just how I will always remember you, a Microfibre and a finger, last time it had FC+ on it ..


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Really stunning. I have a 2011 Cooper D in the same colour, I wish it look half as good as the 2008 one that you've just done!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

stunning work and equally stunning pics as ever Nick. Muchas grazias for posting :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Nick - is SL Restoration on Facebook - cannot find you


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow looks awesome


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great work, great write up and great photos :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work mate, good to see you finally sharing your work on DW:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning my man simply stunning. Excellent flake pop and a cracking reflection. Nice write up too showing your care and attention to details.

Missus has had a couple of Mini's and I know the pain of cleaning these with all the panel gaps and nooks and crannies etc. Especially the fiddly interior just a pain but does look nice once cleaned.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Ns1980 said:


> Wow, that's pretty special. How many hours was it?


Thanks Nick, i reckon around 35hrs. Just goes to prove there's no such thing as a mini adventure


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Extremely thorough well thought out work with stunning results.

I expect nothing less Nick 

Next write up should feature the RAP methinks 

Thanks for taking the time to put the write up together.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic result there Nick, looks spot on!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:thumb:stunning work:thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW!!

The mini looks awesome, nice write up and great work.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Perfect example, nice clear write-up, great pics and a stunning finish on all areas of the car!! 

Great job once again!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Extremely thorough well thought out work with stunning results.
> 
> I expect nothing less Nick
> 
> ...


I've had a little nod as to what's coming next.. don't think you'll see the rap in it..

but it will feature something very fast


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Nick very well documented superb finish.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks Nick, i reckon around 35hrs. Just goes to prove there's no such thing as a mini adventure


Crikey - that's nearly a working week for most. 2 days for you!

Drop me a line tomorrow when you have a sec. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good result the Exo gives great finish on Black paint , great work


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow that is absolutely amazing! What a great job! You're in Crawley West Sussex aren't you?

If you don't mind me asking, how much roughly would you charge for a job like that?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Nice work, wish I was closer to you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD, apologies in advance for spelling mistakes and the odd comma randomly appearing!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Simply brilliant work and write up Nick.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks to all those who've taken the time to read and comment.

Much appreciated


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks Nick, i reckon around 35hrs. Just goes to prove there's no such thing as a mini adventure


Sounds like a 'quick' job for you matey

Keep the write-ups coming please


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome job


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great results, the Mini has really be brought back to life.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Nice work mate, good to see you finally sharing your work on DW:thumb:


Very True :thumb:

Superb finish Nick


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

superb gloss...lovely work and awesome products


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb correction, finish, attention to detail, photography and write-up! 

I hope the owner appreciates the quality of work. :buffer:

Thanks for posting Nick! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Simply AWESOME :thumb: a truly stunning wet look finish.

Thanks for taking the time to post, an EPIC job :buffer:


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks spot on !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope work. That's one very well protected mini!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Specus said:


> Wow that is absolutely amazing! What a great job! You're in Crawley West Sussex aren't you?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much roughly would you charge for a job like that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the kind words. For an idea on costings approved GTechniq detailing prices are shown here

http://service.gtechniq.com/en/how-much/


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

A very thorough write and detail Nick , one of your best to date :thumb:


Mario


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking forward to future write ups Nick as your work is SUPERB!!!! Great read and makes me want to get out there and detail the nearest motor!! :thumb:


----------

